# Hours Apart for Feeding Puppy



## THOR_ShortyBull (Jun 25, 2014)

How many hours apart do you usually feed your puppy? I understand 3-4 times daily, but how many hours between the meals?


Thanks and sorry for the stupid question. lol


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 22, 2014)

My puppy I only fed 2 meals. He was 3 lbs when I got him and did fine with only 2 meals. I've had some that needed 3 meals but never bothered unless they needed it.


----------



## THOR_ShortyBull (Jun 25, 2014)

PoodleDuo said:


> My puppy I only fed 2 meals. He was 3 lbs when I got him and did fine with only 2 meals. I've had some that needed 3 meals but never bothered unless they needed it.


Thanks for that but my question was still unanswered....


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

About 4 to 6 hours between meals for a puppy getting 3-4 meals a day. It doesn't need to be precise. For 3 meals you could feed at the same times you have breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Both my dogs get fed about 5am, 10-12, and again around 6:30-7pm.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My dogs eat at 7:00 a.m and 6:00 p.m. 

The puppy, who is still getting 3 meals (about 4 months old) also gets fed at noon and gets put to bed in her crate with a frozen Kong.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I just fed breakfast, lunch, and dinner. So maybe 7am, 12pm, and 5pm? Timing isn't all that important unless it's a very small breed pup with a tendency towards hypoglycemia.

My dog still gets lunch as an adult. Someone is home for lunch most days, because our schedules allow us to do that, and he enjoys getting lunch. On days when we can't feed him lunch he just gets more for breakfast and dinner and it's not a big deal.


----------



## THOR_ShortyBull (Jun 25, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> I just fed breakfast, lunch, and dinner. So maybe 7am, 12pm, and 5pm? Timing isn't all that important unless it's a very small breed pup with a tendency towards hypoglycemia.
> 
> My dog still gets lunch as an adult. Someone is home for lunch most days, because our schedules allow us to do that, and he enjoys getting lunch. On days when we can't feed him lunch he just gets more for breakfast and dinner and it's not a big deal.



Awesome! Thanks. Thats good to know!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I feed my puppy twice a day. Always have. Even when he was 6 weeks old. I usually feed him around noon. Then again at 6-7 pm.

It really depends how long your puppy is awake or how long he sleeps at night. Or what time you wake up with him and go to sleep at night.


----------

